
Ditching Windows: 2 Weeks with Ubuntu Linux on the Dell XPS 13 - neuhaus
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2018/07/19/ditching-windows-2-weeks-with-ubuntu-linux-on-the-dell-xps-13/amp/
======
lozf
Previous discussion last week:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17589240](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17589240)

